# Photo Guides - My New Site



## AshDav (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just letting you know about my new website

Photo Guides

It's intended for all things photography, but mainly focusing on guides and tutorials. I'll also have a photo blog where i'll write about my various images with stories ect. 

If you're interested in it then please sign up or refer a friend
clicking some ads would also be great
I'm really trying to expose this website so any contribution will be greatly appreciated

and of course, let me know what you think. All types of feedback are welcome

Thanks


----------

